# بطريقة فجة



## DerPilz

السلام

لم يجد المدافع الفرنسي وليام غالاس  لاعب فريق توتنهام  هوتسبرز الانكليزي اي احراج في الاعلان صراحة وامام  جميع الاعلاميين في  مؤتمر صحافي، هذه الحقيقة ولو *بطريقة "فجة"* خالية من الدبلوماسية.
---
 ما معني *بطريقة فجة* ?
هل تعني بطريفة مهينة?


----------



## cherine

مرحبًا،

طريقة فجة تعني (خالية من الدبلوماسية) ) إنها مقابل ما نقوله بالعامية: "قليل الذوق". أي أنه لا يراعي اختيار الألفاظ بشكل لا يضايق الآخرين أو يُحرجهم أو يجرح مشاعرهم.
أظن أن "فظ" مقابل آخر لهذه الكلمة.


----------

